# Headlight thingies.....(when?)



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm in the process of getting all the bits and bobs together as prescribed in these very pages, thank you all for you kind imput...............I,ve got and fitted the GB stickers, first aid kit, Yellow viz jackets, photocopied some of the necessary documents, got me passports up to date, and got the headlight thingies...............
Only.....the thought occured to me..........when do you put em on?.......I've got visions of all the vehicle drivers clammering around their headlights trying to line up these flippin stickers........and another thing..........when you get back and take em off, are they no good for next time?...seems a waste to me..
(answers on a £10 note and mail to me at.....)


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*headlights*

Greetings,

You can put them on at any time as I believe that they will not cause a problem to drivers in the UK.

Taking off is a different matter, some of the cheap plastic ones will falter, both my last ones started to wither, but if you don't drive at night they will last for ages!! 

Best of luck on your travels Badger!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

My lens protectors are already marked up for the beam benders to be positioned (while waiting at the Chunnel entrance _*TOMORROW*_). I could do it before but for me it's a bit of a ritual that helps my brain (poor thing) to switch to holiday mode.

I will take them off when I return home and expect them to be beyond re-use. If they fall off before I return I have plenty of sticky tape to bodge a replacement.

Yippee...........demob happy or what!!


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Beambenders*

We don't bother with the expensive versions now. We buy a roll of black fablon and using an old one as a pattern, make plenty of copies! We usually only have time a short trip so they last well enough until we return home.

Sundial


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Eh, 

What headlight benders. Never see any lorries using them? Come to think of it, never see any european's with them when they come over here either?

Been going over the pond for 25yrs and never had a problem without them on.


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

fdhadi said:


> Eh,
> 
> What headlight benders. Never see any lorries using them? Come to think of it, never see any european's with them when they come over here either?
> 
> Been going over the pond for 25yrs and never had a problem without them on.


I believe the reason for this is that European headlights only dip up and down unlike UK ones which deflect to the offside.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

It's a legal requirement that your lights have deflectors for European travel,I must admit though, that I have travelled without & haven't been stopped,probably a on the spot fine.

Enjoy your travels,badger :wink:


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

I put mine on 3 years ago and have left them on, my vans just passed its first MOT wearing them so they can't effect the beam that much.

We did have to laugh at a group of campers parked on the dual carraigeway leaving the ferry terminal (causing a hazard to all and sundry) fitting these vital safety devices :roll:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I leave mine on all the time.
don't think you can use black tape it needs to have a reflective backing so that it reflects the beam back and out a different direction. 
That's why they are beam benders and not beam maskers


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

You do not have to take the beam benders off when you get back to the UK. We removed our beam benders and ruined the offside headlamp. £139 pounds later the MOT tester told me i could have left them on as the beam benders only make the dip beam drop straight down, and this is OK for use in the UK.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pete4x4 said:


> I leave mine on all the time.
> don't think you can use black tape it needs to have a reflective backing so that it reflects the beam back and out a different direction.
> That's why they are beam benders and not beam maskers


Beam benders deflectors use fresnel lenses to bend the beams

Beam blockers just block part of the beam. The fact that some have reflective tape facing to the rear is more to do with stopping the tape getting too hot than any optical effect.


----------



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I usually put my masks or benders on once I'm in the queue to board the ferry - usually loads of time. It gives me something to do instead of just sitting excitedly thinking of the croissant and coffee I'm about to have!


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

90% of my use of my van has been abroad. I have never ever messed about with the headlights. I was told that as long as your vehicle met construction and use regs in your home country you didn't have to change anything. I have never ever noticed anyone flashing me and i have seen policemen at peages and other places and no one has ever said anything to me. It's my opinion that the police in other countries are not out to nick you for any tiny thing they can come up with. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I wouldn't bother.


or why not just adjust the "wheel" on the dashboard so the lights are pointing at their lowest. Same effect surely?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

On our Ducato turning the wheel does not stop the dazzle. If you have plastic headlamps it is not a good idea to use black tape straight onto the plastic lens. It gets hot and can damage the lens. Beam benders are supposed to be OK - and I have never had a problem.
Now we use headlamp protectors and black tape which works OK. I am not sure about the law but do think that it is safer and good manners to make sure that you do not dazzle other drivers. In a van it is not too bad but in a car it can be quite frightening.


----------

